# Topics > Smart home > Home robots >  Ballie, rolling home robot, Samsung Group, Samsung Town, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Samsung Group

----------


## Airicist

A waltz for Ballie 

Jan 6, 2019




> A waltz for Ballie. Here's how Ballie improves the quality of your "me time" and takes care of your loved ones and your home.

----------


## Airicist

Watch Samsung's personalized rolling robot in action

Jan 6, 2019




> Samsung kicks off CES with its vision for the future, which includes a home assistant called Ballie. The rolling robot anticipates your needs and performs household tasks.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Ballie first look at CES 2020

Jan 7, 2020




> Samsung's CES keynote got off to an intriguing start when HS Kim was joined onstage by a robot designed to help you around the home. The company says it made Ballie to understand and support your needs: Essentially, it can run your smart home for you.
> 
> The rolling robot is also designed to act as a fitness assistant and has a "mobile interface" that looks for ways to improve your life as your needs change using its built-in AI. Samsung also says Ballie's held to "stringent data protection and privacy standards."


Article "Samsung made a rolling robot called Ballie that runs your smart home"
The company sees robots as life companions in what it calls the 'Age of Experience.'

by Kris Holt
January 6, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung’s VP of research on making Ballie mobile, personable, and nonthreatening"

by Kyle Wiggers
January 25, 2020

Sajid Sadi

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Ballie demo at CES 2020

Jan 31, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Samsung Ballie : A cute robot assistant you didn’t know you need"

by Anna Versai 
September 26, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Where is Samsung’s Ballie when we need it the most?"
One of the dumbest things of CES 2020 could have been the greatest invention for this never-ending pandemic.

by Raymond Wong
January 9, 2021

----------

